# SODIS: Good to know



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

SODIS is apparently a swiss discovered water treatment process that just takes sunlight and a plastic water bottle (PET or PETE). I thought this was a good thing to know about if it ever came down to a situation where water was short or contaminated. At least to reduce chances of getting sick. It claims to remove giardia and cryptosporidia.

Read about the process here:

http://www.sodis.ch/index_EN

Edited: fixed link language


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Left my Swiss translation book in my other pair of lederhosen - I'll take your word for it


----------

